# Young Tame Male Coati For Sale



## thetwistednerve (Nov 29, 2013)

The last young male coati of this year's litter is up for sale. About 5 months old, he's tame and harness trained, a real little character!

Was asking for £400, but will take offers of £300 for the right home. He's not a house pet, so the buyer will need to have an appropriate enclosure, which I'll want to see a picture of. We're in Manchester, but I could deliver for fuel costs.

(pics are a few weeks old, he's bigger than this now, but no less cute!)


----------

